# jwill Reel Mowed Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass Renovation



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Three months ago I began preparations to do a small renovation to part of my backyard. I wanted to see how Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass would grow in one of the shadiest portions of my yard and I wanted to mow this portion of the lawn lower as well. There was only one way to truly find out how well this would work.

July 10

Today I finalized the area that I would renovate this year. It is a 2,287 square foot section of my backyard. The lawn was in rough shape (even for mid-July) so the decision to renovate wasn't that difficult for me. This area has many large trees and stays shady for large portions of the day. It also contains areas that are probably the worst in my entire lawn. My thought was that if I could grow Bewitched here, it would be great everywhere. So this might be a test case for future renovations.

I also gave the old lawn its final feeding of Urea at 1 lb / 1000 sq ft (0.46 lb N / 1000 sq ft) to make sure things were actively growing.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 12

I applied glyphosate to the lawn today. No turning back now. I applied at 2.5 oz / gallon / 300 sq ft. I used a 2 gallon pump sprayer four times across the area.

More pictures.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 14

I received my shipment today of Bewitched KBG.



I also applied Humic12 at 3 oz / 1000 sq ft.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 19

The kill was progressing fairly well after one week. First I scalped the lawn with my Honda mower.



Then I dethatched the lawn to remove more material.




I scalped lower and bagged everything up.



Here is the final result for the day.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 21

I applied the second round of glyphosate at 2.5 oz / gallon / 300 sq ft. I used the same 2 gallon pump sprayer and filled four times.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 27

Another round of scalping and dethatching.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 28

Applied Air-8 at 8 oz / 1000 sq ft.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 29

Used the SunJoe with the scarifier attachment installed this time. My goal was to loosen the top layer of soil to prepare a better seed bed. I had soil coming the next day to smooth and level the lawn. I also lowered one sprinkler head and made final adjustments.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

The sunjoe is so helpful in times like this. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out. The dates escaped me and i was starting to get fearful for how late in the season you were doing all this.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> The sunjoe is so helpful in times like this. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out. Are you concerned with how late in the season it is?


@SOLARSUPLEX Yes, the SunJoe works really well for all of this.

I did all of this in July. I am playing catch-up now with my posts. Hope you enjoy the progression.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

July 30

I picked up 3 cubic yards of topsoil to help smooth and level the lawn as much as possible. I started with piles across the renovation and worked to spread the piles evenly across the area using a hard tine rake and level rake.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 2

I rolled the renovation with a lawn roller. I also started to think about removing lower limbs from the trees. I started removing a couple tree limbs today but I will be removing more slowly over the next few days. My hope is to allow more sunlight in but not to drastically change the trees.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 3

I used the level rake again today to smooth things out and to work out the larger wood pieces and rocks that were in the soil. I also ran through the irrigation to make sure things were covered and to fallow the soil.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 4

Tree trimming


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 6

Tested by the rain a bit today. I'm glad this was before seed down.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 8

More tree trimming.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 9

Cleanup with the Groundskeeper II rake to get rid of the larger pieces within the soil.









Then one last round of glyphosate.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 10

Seed down day!

2,287 total sq ft for the reno
Verticut with SunJoe
Seed two ways with a total of 2.5 lbs per 1000 sq ft
Milo at 8.15 lbs per 1000 sq ft
Starter 14-20-04 at 5 lbs per 1000 sq ft - Totals 1.19 lbs N, 1.33 lbs P, 0.20 lbs K per 1000 sq ft
Rake
Roll
Tenacity at 4 oz/acre rate = 1.26 tsp in 2.5 gallons of water
Water!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 14

Water


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 15

Baby grass on day 5!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 16

More babies and that slight green hue!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 17

More and more. Enjoying the flashlight missions.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jwill said:


> More and more. Enjoying the flashlight missions.


Me, too. I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Glad to hear @Chris LI! More to come!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Good work! These flashlight pictures bring back fond memories of last year.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @JerseyGreens ! It is fun to see the day to day changes for sure. Your reno came out great by the way!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 19


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

Great looking journal, great looking reno and great looking results so far! Nice job. I'm very much looking forward to following along and really interested to see how everything comes in with more shade. I've got a part of my yard that is similarly shady and eventually want to reno.

How much sunlight would you estimate this area gets each day and roughly what times of the day?

Best of luck - looking successful so far!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @Bob Loblawn ! I was actually just reading through your journal too. Nice work! The amount of sunlight is hard to estimate. It gets some direct sunlight during certain parts of the day and then filtered sunlight during others. It should be enough to grow grass though. I think the tree trimming has helped in spots too.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 20

I have been watering by hand to get things started. Two days ago I started to incorporate my underground sprinkler system. I will probably do both going forward to unsure good water coverage.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 21

My dog rolled around in the middle of the reno. It will recover.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 22


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks like very uniform germination. Nice!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @Chris LI ! So far so good.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's looking good. Will soon be ready for a cut.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 ! First cut coming soon for sure.


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

That first cut is gonna feel so nice! Very jealous over here


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @Bob Loblawn and @lbb091919 ! Getting closer every day!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 24

Coverage is pretty good across the reno. Some spots are better than others, but it will be ready for the first mow soon. I am still watering four times per day and just monitoring moisture levels.

Also, in the last picture, you can see subtle rows of grass growing where the verticutter grooved the soil.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

This looks so good! Super impressed with where you are after just 2 weeks. I think the reno bug is going to get you and you will be itching to get more done next year.


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

Know I already commented earlier today but these new pics are incredible. This has turned out so well, especially for an area with more shade.

Do you think the starter fert/milo at seed down is a big factor?


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Comparison pictures

Angle 1
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 2
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 3
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 4
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 5
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 6
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


Angle 7
August 10 - Seed down


August 17 - Day 7


August 24 - Day 14


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

jwill said:


> Comparison pictures


This was such a good idea. I was so tired on seed down day I didn't think how I wanted to compare, where to take photos from ect. Good luck on the rest of the reno. i've got 25% Bewitched in my mix, so we're distant cousin lawns or something, lol.

Its also very cool to see how different folks from different places arrived with similar cultivars. I've seen a lot of bewitched, and mazama. i'm using 50% bluebank in mine, haven't seen a ton of that yet, but I think we're all looking at some good choices.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

I like your mix @steffen707 and your thoughts behind choosing each cultivar. Good luck with your reno! The hard work will pay off.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 25

A look at the mid-day shade I am dealing with for the reno.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

jskierko said:


> This looks so good! Super impressed with where you are after just 2 weeks. I think the reno bug is going to get you and you will be itching to get more done next year.


Thanks @jskierko ! I think you are right. The process has been very rewarding. It was a lot of prep work, but very worth it. I will definitely be continuing with the rest of the backyard.

In some ways I wish I had done the whole backyard at once, but this served as a good test. Also, I wanted to make sure my dog still had part of the backyard, while the reno was in process.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Bob Loblawn said:


> Know I already commented earlier today but these new pics are incredible. This has turned out so well, especially for an area with more shade.
> 
> Do you think the starter fert/milo at seed down is a big factor?


Thanks @Bob Loblawn ! I think the fertilizer has helped, but I honestly think the hand watering (babying) has made the biggest difference.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 26

For the first eight days, I hand watered the reno. Since day 9, I have been mixing in both hand watering and using the underground sprinkler. The mow is coming soon.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 27


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

What mower will you use for the first Mow?

I've got a fiskars push I'm going to use, but my other mower is a big JD riding mower.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

steffen707 said:


> What mower will you use for the first Mow?
> 
> I've got a fiskars push I'm going to use, but my other mower is a big JD riding mower.


@steffen707 I am going to be using a Great States 18 inch manual reel mower to start.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Cool, didn't know if you were jumping right to a greens mower or swardman type residential. Manual reel, cool.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

steffen707 said:


> Cool, didn't know if you were jumping right to a greens mower or swardman type residential. Manual reel, cool.


@steffen707 Manual reel for now. Call it proof of concept. I have been looking at greens mowers for a long time though, so it is just a matter of time.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 28


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

jwill said:


> August 28


That's looking real nice.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you sir! @steffen707


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like a big success!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks fantastic! In just under 3 weeks, it looks like you have nearly full coverage. I'm really enjoying your journey. Nice documentation! :thumbsup:


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks awesome! Really like the set pics from the different angles!


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

Looking really nice man! So impressive how fast everything came in.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like a big success!


Thanks @Stuofsci02 ! Your reno is coming along nicely as well!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> That looks fantastic! In just under 3 weeks, it looks like you have nearly full coverage. I'm really enjoying your journey. Nice documentation! :thumbsup:


Thanks @Chris LI ! Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

kman6234 said:


> Looks awesome! Really like the set pics from the different angles!


Thanks @kman6234 ! KBG can take a while to fill in and the set pictures help to remind yourself that things are actually progressing just fine.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Bob Loblawn said:


> Looking really nice man! So impressive how fast everything came in.


Thanks @Bob Loblawn ! I appreciate it.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 29

Started checking the HOC for my Great States 18 inch manual reel mower. I think I'm going to start around 1 inch or so. Should be in the next couple days.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 30

The first mow is coming tomorrow.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

August 31 - 21 days after seed down

First mow at 1.125 inches. Blew off the reno first to remove all the tree junk and then mowed with my Great States 18 inch manual reel mower.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Looks really good. I am about a week behind you in my renovation.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Man this looks good!!!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@rhart @Liquidstone Thanks guys!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks great! Time to start some spoon feeding!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks good man. I'm also cutting my first few cuts with the great states 18 inch. Like @jskierko said, time for some nitrogen!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jskierko said:


> Looks great! Time to start some spoon feeding!


Yes to this. Start getting some nitrogen down and things will start moving along even more.

Nice even coverage you have.


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats on that first mow! It's a wonderful feeling and it looks so good.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Looking good, great coverage, can't wait to see it start filling in.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. Mowing will make it spread faster.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@jskierko @jrubb42 @SNOWBOB11 @Bob Loblawn @steffen707 @Stuofsci02

Thanks everyone! Definitely excited to mow more and drop some nitrogen through the Fall. It has been fun watching everyone's progress.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 1

Down to three waterings per day. Still a mix of hand watering and underground system.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 2

Second mow today. Lowered the height of cut to 0.75 inches. Also dropped 0.50 lbs per 1000 sq ft of Urea.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

jwill said:


> Also, in the last picture, you can see subtle rows of grass growing where the verticutter grooved the soil.


I noticed these too from my scarifier, pretty neat!

*Amazing progress, August 10 seed down.

August 19th *



*To Sept 2nd, 23 days later.*



So September 14th mine should look this good?


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@steffen707 Yeah, that SunJoe is a great reno tool. So useful for such a little plastic machine. Your reno is coming along. More and more each day!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great man. That coverage is perfect! Great prep and results. It's gonna love that urea you put down. Keep mowing as much as possible.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@jrubb42 :thumbup:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jwill said:


> @steffen707 Yeah, that SunJoe is a great reno tool. So useful for such a little plastic machine. Your reno is coming along. More and more each day!


Just dont pull it backwards too much. That drive gear will strip quick.

Cant wait to see what the urea does to make this pop!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> jwill said:
> 
> 
> > @steffen707 Yeah, that SunJoe is a great reno tool. So useful for such a little plastic machine. Your reno is coming along. More and more each day!
> ...


I think you mentioned that to me a month ago, very thankful you did. I immediately stopped. They're so awesome i might have to buy a backup before the next reno. :lol:


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@lbb091919 Good advice, I could see how that could happen.
@steffen707 They are definitely worth the money!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 3


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 4 - 25 days after seed down

Third mow at 0.75 inches.





Two things about the photo below. First, you can see the die off from the old grass. I believe this has occurred due to all the walking during the manual watering. I didn't really plan for this, but the old grass will recover. Second, you can see all the debris on the old grass to the right. This came from the reno area. I am blowing it off the short grass before each mow. You gotta love those trees!

What trees are the "cleanest" when it comes to dropping material? I believe most of the debris in the picture comes from my honey locust.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks incredible! In another 25 days, you'll be playing turf sports on it. :lol:


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm with Chris. It looks exceptional!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great…. The next 30 days will be huge!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@Chris LI @Liquidstone @Stuofsci02 Thanks guys! Definitely looking forward to the future of this low cut area.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 6 - 27 days after seed down

Fourth mow at 0.75 inches.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

jwill said:


> September 6 - 27 days after seed down
> 
> Fourth mow at 0.75 inches.


That's looking so good. Congrats on a successful renovation. Can't imagine if you cut it, water it, feed it, that it wont look amazing next spring/fall. I think I need to trim some more tree branches on mine.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks @steffen707! I cut down about every branch I could reach with my pole chain saw before the reno. I'm glad that I did it. It is still fairly shady, but there is enough light getting through.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow, that looks good. Makes me wish I would have just done the front half so the back was still able to be used.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Wile said:


> Wow, that looks good. Makes me wish I would have just done the front half so the back was still able to be used.


Thanks @Wile! The multiple sections approach definitely has some challenges (mainly watering). My main reason for doing it this way was to keep useable lawn for the dog and kids. It would be nice to have it all done in one season though!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

jwill said:


> Wile said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that looks good. Makes me wish I would have just done the front half so the back was still able to be used.
> ...


I'm renoing by sprinkler zone for that very reason!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

@steffen707 Smart man!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 8 - 29 days after seed down

Fifth mow at 0.75 inches before the rain came in.

You can see how splotchy the last Urea app turned out. Also, the stripes. I need a new spreader, or maybe better technique. But a half pound of Urea is hard to spread over 1000 sq ft. It will even out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep doing the urea and it will even out. I use the hand held spreader for urea or ams.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> Keep doing the urea and it will even out. I use the hand held spreader for urea or ams.


 :thumbup: Thanks, @g-man!


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

September 12 - 33 days after seed down

We had 2.30 inches of rain in the past four days. Skipped irrigation today and did a catch-up mow at 0.75 inches.

Also, put down 0.38 fl oz / 1000 sq ft of Azoxystrobin and 1.00 fl oz / 1000 sq ft of Propiconazole in 4 gallons of water.


----------

